# Played with kids!!



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

So Vida has never been around kids much, what with me in college and not knowing anyone with kids. Usually when she sees a kid, she starts barking, which we've been working on. Today there was a family on campus with their 2 year old GSD and 2 kids, probably ages 5 and 8. For the first time, Vida let the kids come up to her and pet her and play with her while she stood there wagging her tail. 

I'm so proud of my girl!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Awww! Good girl Vida! :wub:


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

That's wonderful! Did she look stressed when they were petting her?? Or was she just enjoying the 'loves'?


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Her ears were up and she was smiling like she does when I pet her while we're playing. She was loving it!

I jokingly told my roommate that it must have been because she saw and smelled another GSD on them and figured that the kids were ok since they had a GSD stamp of approval.


----------

